# Vegas Herf! Memorial Day Weekend



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Were going to Herf it up at Sam's (Guitarman-S.T-) shop Hemingways

Sunday May 25th 3pm or earlier. Its Memorial Day weekend so Monday is a holiday.

*Hemingway's Fine Cigars 
6608 W. Cheyenne Ave.
Las Vegas, NV 89108
(702) 333-1832 *

Sam works all weekend. So come by any day that weekend

any ideas?
nothing really official just a few friends looking to smoke cigars.

respond if your going to be able to make it that weekend


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Were going to Herf it up at Sam's (Guitarman-S.T-) shop Hemingways
> 
> Sunday May 25th 3pm or earlier. Its Memorial Day weekend so Monday is a holiday.
> 
> ...


Add your self to this AMAZING list if interested and for which ever date etc-

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

thread reviewing Hemingway's
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98213


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...I guess you might as well include me also as of right now...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Well...I guess you might as well include me also as of right now...


haha aww... Your too kind 
Glade to have ya aboard, atleast i got 2 BOTL's that i know ill have a great time with :tu

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

:ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> :ss


:chk:hn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you guys trying to see who uses the smileys the best? :fu :BS


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Are you guys trying to see who uses the smileys the best? :fu :BS


:SM your kung fu... is NO match!!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Shake and Bake Sam...Shake and Bake...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

agh going july 14-16 for rtda and nephews b day


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

gabebdog1 said:


> agh going july 14-16 for rtda and nephews b day


We will probably having another Las Vegas area herf around that time as well...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I will try my best to get there, on May 25th, sometime in the afternoon!!!:tu*


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *I will try my best to get there, on May 25th, sometime in the afternoon!!!:tu*


hope to see ya possibly :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)
4-JohnnyFlake


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

OK, it's been more than 90 days since my last Vegas trip - I'm in

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)
4-JohnnyFlake 
5-Beagle Boy aka Biegs (Mike)


Looks like I'll get in Sat morn and fly out Wed


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> OK, it's been more than 90 days since my last Vegas trip - I'm in


:ss


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Vegas is kind of far for me, let me talk to the Wife and see what we can do. I may be able to talk her into hopping onto the scoot and taking a ride there. :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool Mike, when did you decide to come out to Vegas?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Cool Mike, when did you decide to come out to Vegas?


Mentioned that I was thinking about it on Sunday at the cities herf, just decided to pull the trigger this week

FYI - a buddy on another board also mentioned that CP is having a get together in Vegas earlier that weekend (their big event is Saturday)


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> Mentioned that I was thinking about it on Sunday at the cities herf, just decided to pull the trigger this week
> 
> FYI - a buddy on another board also mentioned that CP is having a get together in Vegas earlier that weekend (their big event is Saturday)


well hell beagleboy! I know Bruce will be going to the CP event as well sat, so i may have to join you 2!
Awesome herf at croix again man, looking forward in seeing you again, i MAY have a few things for ya :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)
4-JohnnyFlake 
5-Beagle Boy aka Biegs (Mike)
6-Livewire ( COY BOY!!!!!!)


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> Mentioned that I was thinking about it on Sunday at the cities herf, just decided to pull the trigger this week
> 
> FYI - a buddy on another board also mentioned that CP is having a get together in Vegas earlier that weekend (their big event is Saturday)


I am going to the CP Vegas herf on Saturday too! I did not want to advertise another baords herf on here as theat might be a conflict of interests. :bn

Now that Hemingways has Pepins all of Clug Stogie might show up now. Sam set a few group buys and the Pepin whores will be maddogging your PM box all day....:r


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Fine...if anyone is wanting to further the hours on there smoking day, we can always head back to my place after Hemingway's closes...both Friday, Saturday, Sunday, or Monday as of right now...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Fine...if anyone is wanting to further the hours on there smoking day, we can always head back to my place after Hemingway's closes...both Friday, Saturday, Sunday, or Monday as of right now...


Hell yah!
" FREE PEPIN's ON COY!"


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Hell yah!
> " FREE PEPIN's ON COY!"


Sure kid, what ever you say! I will give everyone each their own Pepin if you give each of us a bottle of Bookers!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Sure kid, what ever you say! I will give everyone each their own Pepin if you give each of us a bottle of Bookers!


holy hell, wont that be the day  :bl
how about this.. Ill sleep on it:hn
Night boys-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn, cant believe no other SOCal boys or AZ's wanna check out vegas for some great smoke.
Maybe Bruce can drag some gorillas from there tree's haha
( if it gets to be more of an interest i have no problem trying my luck on a little catering, even if its as is, some food will be in order!)


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Damn, cant believe no other SOCal boys or AZ's wanna check out vegas for some great smoke.
> Maybe Bruce can drag some gorillas from there tree's haha
> ( if it gets to be more of an interest i have no problem trying my luck on a little catering, even if its as is, some food will be in order!)


Why am I seeing "There's a jar of pickels and some jerky over on that table" :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> Why am I seeing "There's a jar of pickels and some jerky over on that table" :ss


Oh COME ON! lol
If you see a bowl filled with cashews... be excited lol :r


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Vegas here I come.....

Sam did Hemingway's get Illusiones yet?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Vegas here I come.....
> 
> Sam did Hemingway's get Illusiones yet?


Hell no brotha!
So far, only 1 place in vegas has them.. and for that matter only 2 in Nevada. The one that owns illusiones as a company and cigar, in reno, and Pheasants Cigar in vegas( high end... a little pricey... good selection though)

When exactly you coming in again Bruce?


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

May 23rd - May 26th


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> May 23rd - May 26th


Come on in :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Pheasant's prices are actually better than anyone else on most premiums in Vegas Sam...
Bruce, Which of the Illusiones are you looking for?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Pheasant's prices are actually better than anyone else on most premiums in Vegas Sam...
> Bruce, Which of the Illusiones are you looking for?


Well Andrew....
Think what you like, me and coy and got money for that shit, were happy with what we got :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Pheasant's prices are actually better than anyone else on most premiums in Vegas Sam...
> Bruce, Which of the Illusiones are you looking for?


Any of the bigger sizes and the badboy M7


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Any of the bigger sizes and the badboy M7


only ones they didnt really have were the Culebra's.. the A's.. etc.
they got a great selection though man :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> bump


Stop bumping me....
Oh yah... *Bumbidy Bump Bump!*:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)
4-JohnnyFlake (...possibility) 
5-Beagle Boy aka Biegs (Mike)
6-Livewire ( Coy)


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Come On nobody wants to go to Vegas :ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> :tu


bah- the hell with them, all vegas needs is my brotha bruce, beagle, the scott, the drunkin herfer... and i believe a little bit of metal:tu
with PLENTY of smoke:ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

1-Jovenhut ( bruce)
2-GuitarmanS.T ( Sam)
3-ScottishSmoker ( Andrew)
4-JohnnyFlake (...possibility) 
5-Beagle Boy aka Biegs (Mike)
6-Livewire ( Coy)


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

gabebdog1 said:


> agh going july 14-16 for rtda and nephews b day





ScottishSmoker said:


> We will probably having another Las Vegas area herf around that time as well...


I hope you do! I'll be in Vegas July 16-20, and I'd love to meet some of the Vegas CS crew. The 16th maybe?


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

17 more days :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> I hope you do! I'll be in Vegas July 16-20, and I'd love to meet some of the Vegas CS crew. The 16th maybe?


i believe i will be in MN for a few of those days for my step brothers wedding.. but ill keep you informed :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

:ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

2 weeks


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I spent some time tonight with BeagleBoy...and he is really looking forward to the herf...just like me...and as Bruce pointed out...2 weeks!!!:ss:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I spent some time tonight with BeagleBoy...and he is really looking forward to the herf...just like me...and as Bruce pointed out...2 weeks!!!:ss:tu


well boys.. i guess i was never informed this... But during our event, Ms. Brings Small useless dog everywheres, planned an Alec Bradley event. 
So if you guys are big into the MAXX cigar, or other products your in luck!
If not... just act as if you didnt even notice it :hn

Atleast we got something else to do, and another reason for other vegas locals to come on out and meet the CLUB STOGIE CREW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> well boys.. i guess i was never informed this... But during our event, Ms. Brings Small useless dog everywheres, planned an Alec Bradley event.
> So if you guys are big into the MAXX cigar, or other products your in luck!
> If not... just act as if you didnt even notice it :hn
> 
> Atleast we got something else to do, and another reason for other vegas locals to come on out and meet the CLUB STOGIE CREW!!!!!!!!!


I'll see if I can find the tubed Maxx that they gave out at last years Big Smoke (it was tied in to some car exhibit), that is if we find someone BIG into Maxx


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> I'll see if I can find the tubed Maxx that they gave out at last years Big Smoke (it was tied in to some car exhibit), that is if we find someone BIG into Maxx


Big into MAXX..... locals in vegas Maybe... people on the board :hn
:r


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> well boys.. i guess i was never informed this... But during our event, Ms. Brings Small useless dog everywheres, planned an Alec Bradley event.
> So if you guys are big into the MAXX cigar, or other products your in luck!
> If not... just act as if you didnt even notice it :hn
> 
> Atleast we got something else to do, and another reason for other vegas locals to come on out and meet the CLUB STOGIE CREW!!!!!!!!!


Lets fake being incredibly interested in everything they have to say and than light up a stick and vomit...actually, I have no real problem with the traditional line, although I will probably be spending no money on them what so ever...

As for the tubed one...I too will bring mine...Sam, I keep it in my "FAVORITES" humi...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Lets fake being incredibly interested in everything they have to say and than light up a stick and vomit...actually, I have no real problem with the traditional line, although I will probably be spending no money on them what so ever...
> 
> As for the tubed one...I too will bring mine...Sam, I keep it in my "FAVORITES" humi...


Tubed one... OH hahahaha!
Vroooom Vrooom!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Just in case someone else, who likes the Maxx lines, reads this - Everyone develops their own flavor profiles, for some people Maxx might fit their profile, it doesn't fit mine. Please don't take people joking around the wrong way - by all means, smoke what you enjoy.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> Just in case someone else, who likes the Maxx lines, reads this - Everyone develops their own flavor profiles, for some people Maxx might fit their profile, it doesn't fit mine. Please don't take people joking around the wrong way - by all means, smoke what you enjoy.


Oh beagle boy... Playing it safe are we :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I have never tried the Maxx and the only way I would is if its Free! So I am pretty pumped to MAXX it up in Vegas....


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> I have never tried the Maxx and the only way I would is if its Free! So I am pretty pumped to MAXX it up in Vegas....


i'll take care of ya brotha bruce incase you wanted to try one, new the traditional line.. Not bad, There traditional sizes, instead of huge beasts:tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> i'll take care of ya brotha bruce incase you wanted to try one, new the traditional line.. Not bad, There traditional sizes, instead of huge beasts:tu


:tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

next weekend!


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

:bl


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> :bl


Your like a lil kid bruce 
haha This herf should be awesome as HELL!
hopefully the biggest that the vegas crew has seen here. once again, Guests from any neck of the woods/desert are welcome to join us :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Just tryin to recruit for that AWESOME! Maxx party :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Just tryin to recruit for that AWESOME! Maxx party :ss


 :ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Sam

Saw these today at my B&M and I almost bought them. I might want to try these. Nice smell, box pressed oily, dark wrapper :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jovenhut said:


> Sam
> 
> Saw these today at my B&M and I almost bought them. I might want to try these. Nice smell, box pressed oily, dark wrapper :ss


Wow.. everyone is ripping on the LFD boxpress lay out haha, Rocky, now maxx??

Well sorry to inform everyone.. the MAXX event is the 29th... i thought it was the same day as out event.. nope... so no Alec Bradley goodness for us ...:hn
but we still have them incase you were interested bruce :tu
im recruiting a few guys from cigar pass to feel free to come to our lil herf, and if your still up for it bruce, id love to tag with ya to that saturday evet.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Love those Box Pressed :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

If anyone needs transport to or from the strip let me know...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> If anyone needs transport to or from the strip let me know...


creature of habit that I am, I don't need a ride


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

So what time are you guys arriving here in Las Vegas?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

after the sunday herf at the lounge, we can easily cruise to my place, hit the patio if the weather isnt TOO brutal, we can toast up the grill, and have a hay day of a night haha. Once again, drink friendly :tu
Matters how the weather is.. if too windy, we may have to find elsewhere


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

If it is too windy...my place is definitely an option...very smoke friendly...and no wind...as far as the grilling is concerned...we will have to talk...


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I will be in town firday night


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm getting in about 11am tomorrow morn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

still up to you guys if you want to just hit up a cigar friendly bar/eats for the after sunday herf-

Like i said if the weather is grand we can grill/smoke out side at my place which is only a mile or seo from the shop. Or andrew's is an option, just a 20-30minut drive matter how traffic is-


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

God speed Bruce and beagleboy!!!

Im hitting up a concert at Jillians, 6pm- DEATH ANGEL!




only a 15-20$ show, should be great! as of now, im just going by my self- :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

COME ON IN MEN!
We shall Smoke the night away, we shall indeed!


----------

